# Feeling a bit 'out of it' during down reg



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello,

I've been down reg since the 31st March.  I have my period at the mo, but over the last two days i have noticed that i have quite a fuzzy head and can't seem to shake it.  Is this normal?  Does anyone have any advice?

Thanks,
Simone


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Simone,

Sounds about right to me  Side effects of the down reg drugs can make you tired, lethargic and cause headaches too. Not unusual to feel a bit out of sorts at this time. The elevated stress levels (no matter how relaxed you think you are) can also contribute. Hopefully you'll perk up a bit when you start stimms.

All the best for treatment   
Maz x


----------



## Simonechantelle (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Maz,

Thank you so much for the reply. I was panicking because of feeling that way!  Glad it sounds normal. Was very weepy and feeling  quite sorry for myself too!  Hormones ay?!

Thanks again,
Sim. X.


----------

